# Puppy feeding and weight



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

My puppy is 8 weeks old. Does anyone remember what their standard poodle weighed at that age? I took her to the vet for her new pupppy check on 7/20 and she weighed 6.8 lbs and I took her again on 7/23 and she weighed 7.1 lbs. I just measured her (the best I could) and she is 11 1/4" at the withers. Does she seem underweight? When I took her to the vet we found out she had hookworms. She is still taking meds for this through tomorrow. 

I am feeding her Fromm's Gold puppy food which I bought by mistake and after this bag will switch her to Fromm's Gold Large Breed puppy food or Fromm's Four Star all stages food.

The Fromm's puppy food I am giving her now has protein 27%; fat 18%; fiber 3.5%; calcium 1.3%; phosphorus 1.0%. The bag states that for a puppy 6-11 weeks and large breed she should eat a minimum of 1 1/4 cup to a maximim of 1 1/2 cups per day. I have been feeding her the maximum per day. I split the 1 1/2 cups and feed her 3 times a day and she really seems like she could eat more. Should I feed her more and if so, how much do you think I should feed her?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If she is gaining weight steadily, I would not be concerned. You WANT your puppy to be on the lean side - if they are overweight they can have problems with hips, etc. You should be able to feel her ribs easily. They should not be jutting out, but they should be easy to feel. If you start to "lose" her ribs, cut down on her food.

I also have found that the amount recommended on the bag of food is almost ALWAYS too much. I got my puppy at 10 weeks and she was (and still does - at 6 months) eat a total of 2 cups daily of a very high quality food. (She would LOVE to eat more though...but she is at a correct weight).


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she's gaining weight- do not fret too much. i'm having ahard time getting along wtih Bella's shape- she's so darn delicate compared to an aussie pup. but that's her (we've gone up almost 3 inches in less then four weeks! )


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia would go through spirts of gaining then growing it wasn't nice and even. I agree don't stress to much about weight. As long as she's growing and gaining.

Here is a basic body condition chart for your reference. 
Body Condition Assessment Dogs


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree about the weight and growth spurts - some weeks mine stayed level, or even dropped very slightly. Their appetites also varied from one week to another. Slow growth is more important in large breeds than toys, but as long as she is gaining steadily and not getting too plump, I would not worry too much. If you live close enough to your vet practice, a regular visit for a weigh in, a treat and a cuddle is an excellent way of reducing anxieties about visiting them for real, and I am sure they will be happy to advise you if necessary. She may get a sore mouth when her adult teeth come through, and prefer soft food for a while.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I guess I will just keep things as is for now. She has an appt. Friday for her immunizations so I will be able to see how much she weighs. I feel pretty sure she will weigh more.

Kim


----------

